# gripper package



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
The Gripper package arrived today.
Fisrt impressions.The Holster-Ammo bag is made from really thick leather.The fasteners are heavy duty jobs,The stitching looks really well.This set up will last a lifetime.
In fact if a few members owned this set up i could see quick draw events taking place.
The Ammo bag also doubles as a handy place to keep spare bands etc.Hunters would like this set up if climbing around on rough terrain-able to keep both hands free-while slingshot is safe in Holster.
I love this little package on its own.
Now to the knitty gritty-The Gripper looks and feels super smooth-wonderfull finish to it-love the wood combo,Richard could prob tell you which woods are used.Looks stunning.The ammo pouch is made of very soft cream leather feels and looks great.
Fisrt slingshot i have owned with a pinky hole-Man does it work,I can hold the slingshot very lightly which allows the Gripper to flip naturally on its own.
It came with Double thera band gold attached-No point in stating the obvious-cans were ripped to shreds at 50 feet.
I fiited singles and tried again,Spot on as a target shooter as well.
In my opinion this is ideal slingshot for newbies and experienced hunters alike.
Great package well worth the money-buy one and have fun.
Thanks Richard i love it.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

looks top quality stuff !!







good review.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Atom really am pleased with it.Little cracker.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome package great review mate,enjoy


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks SS


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Richard also makes knife sheaths and pouches-Now got to save up and buy a pouch for my knife.Will then have full set of quality items on my belt.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Good gear and nice review there


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i think he uses hardwoods such as cocobolo (dalbergia retusa), Mora (maclura tinctoria) for the woods.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Tubeman
Not shot your thumbs off yet.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

What ever wood it is it looks stunning and feels even better.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i think he uses hardwoods such as cocobolo (dalbergia retusa), Mora (maclura tinctoria) for the woods.


Havent you got one of Richards on order buddy.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> Hi Tubeman
> Not shot your thumbs off yet.


Nope. Dgui's wee PFS shoots just great mate


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

spanky said:


> i think he uses hardwoods such as cocobolo (dalbergia retusa), Mora (maclura tinctoria) for the woods.


Havent you got one of Richards on order buddy.
[/quote]
i have two on their way .


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Hi Tubeman
> Not shot your thumbs off yet.


Nope. Dgui's wee PFS shoots just great mate
[/quote]
Nice looking tiny slingshot mate.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i think he uses hardwoods such as cocobolo (dalbergia retusa), Mora (maclura tinctoria) for the woods.


Havent you got one of Richards on order buddy.
[/quote]
i have two on their way .
[/quote]
You have something to really look forward to-you will love them.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

good to hear. i am expecting the kemrich and seals27. woot!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice looking catty i got one from him top notch i love it and i think the woods u have are cocobolo and mora wood


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info mckee


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice catty


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

you also have rustic slingshot from Nicaragua! Nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that is a great package! (ok that sounded weird .. ) But really I like it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice package, I like the hostler and ammo bag


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

were do you get one of these it looks very cool


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

does anyone know where 2 get these


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

did anyone find out where we can get these from, and the cost please ????

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Allan, this work is probably from Richard @Nicaragua Slingshots. The holsters can be viewed here:

http://www.slingshots.ws/category/slingshots-accessories/

I remember there were a few misunderstandings with the owner and long waiting times some months ago, so you want to check out that threads too.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Simon, will do.

Cheers Allan


----------

